# Preservation 2012 HUD grass cut regs/pricing



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing. 

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=ML1018FAQ.pdf

ML2012-18 grass prices have been superceeded by ML 2008-31 as I understand it. 
The reason why I am mentioning this is because the Warren, Michigan based National I get most of my work from had their yearly "competition" among contractors to "bid" on lot sizes 0-5000, 5001-10000, and 10001-15000 sqft yards. The lowest bidder (without their discount) was said to most likely get "the most cuts". BUT THEY DID NOT FORWARD THE NEW INFORMATION!![/COLOR]Last year I replied with: "what kind of a scam is this?". Really. I told them if they want higher profits, get more clients like I do. Needless to say, I did not get a reply. I did bid, but was only going to accept $5 less than I would have gotten. Baby needs new shoes...
Anyway, the 2008 reg HAS NO 0-5000 SQFT! In ohio, its $85 for an initial cut up to 10000 sqft. I...am peeved. And you can cut an overallowable lot without a bid for an additional $25 per 10000 sqft.

I don't know. I'm feeling a bit salty right now...I'm usually on top of these things, but they were not up front with the new pricing.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing.
> 
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=ML1018FAQ.pdf
> 
> ...


Really? I haven't heard of this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

The link should make it clear. Here's how I found this out; I bid on an oversize lot. The company told me to go back to the O/A lot size grass cut and cut it per regs, with a price attached, saying the grass was not too tall to cut. I asked in my reply if last years bid approvals were still valid for this property. They said no, the new regs are following 2008. Its all in the link. I don't really think that some companies are going to let the cat out of the bag intentionally when they can get double the price for a 0-5000 lot. Just invoice your cuts per "new 2012 G/C regs" and see what they say. Maybe whatever clients you have don't know. Think so???? Let me know what happens. I sent a braodcast email to whoever was in any type of vender relations at this company stating my find and my displeasure of the fact that they did not inform the vendors, ESPECIALLY after they announced the grass cut price "competetion" which last year I asked them "what kind of scam is this?" LOL. They never responded to that email or the most recent one either. I did re-send my competition bid sheet but not before I whited out the 0-5000 sqft line and changed my prices for 5001-10000 and 10001-15000 lot sizes and have been invoicing all my cuts. I can't wait for the first "invoice adjustment" email. Who knows, maybe they won't say anything. They are a good company to work with.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> The link should make it clear. Here's how I found this out; I bid on an oversize lot. The company told me to go back to the O/A lot size grass cut and cut it per regs, with a price attached, saying the grass was not too tall to cut. I asked in my reply if last years bid approvals were still valid for this property. They said no, the new regs are following 2008. Its all in the link. I don't really think that some companies are going to let the cat out of the bag intentionally when they can get double the price for a 0-5000 lot. Just invoice your cuts per "new 2012 G/C regs" and see what they say. Maybe whatever clients you have don't know. Think so???? Let me know what happens. I sent a braodcast email to whoever was in any type of vender relations at this company stating my find and my displeasure of the fact that they did not inform the vendors, ESPECIALLY after they announced the grass cut price "competetion" which last year I asked them "what kind of scam is this?" LOL. They never responded to that email or the most recent one either. I did re-send my competition bid sheet but not before I whited out the 0-5000 sqft line and changed my prices for 5001-10000 and 10001-15000 lot sizes and have been invoicing all my cuts. I can't wait for the first "invoice adjustment" email. Who knows, maybe they won't say anything. They are a good company to work with.







Sounds a lot like how the siblings work.


And your very last sentence............... give it time. 
You'll change your mind.

I had 9 good months with them. Month 10 they threw it all away until I told them that our relationship with them was DONE!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been with them for almost 2 years. They have been a good source of income and believe it or not I have had some good coordinators to work with. I try to make sure use tact and diplomacy and a lot of patience since the income is good. I was aligned with a 2nd party firm for 10 years (still am on a lesser scale) that got sued by some subs. They drew the nationals into the lawsuit and that was an immediate breach of contract with the nationals and real soon they were yesterdays news. I lost 99% of my work and within 2 days 15 guys were on the unemployment line. I searched like crazy and the Michigan company took me on. It has been a good experience for me..... Believe I have done work for a dozen or so nationals in the past through 2nd party, so I am grateful that I am aligned with them. I know preservation and I'm getting too old to start something else.
BPWY, what was your experience with them? What went wrong?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> BPWY, what was your experience with them? What went wrong?






We're no longer allowed to talk about it. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/please-read-before-posting-pp-section-114652/



But if you search my posts you should be able to find where I've posted about it before.
As long as the archives didn't get deleted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

BPWY said:


> We're no longer allowed to talk about it.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/please-read-before-posting-pp-section-114652/
> 
> ...


Pm a fellow buckeye could ya..


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing.
> 
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=ML1018FAQ.pdf
> 
> ...






ITS A BAD LINK.... ML2008-31 can't supercede ML2010-18 as HUD would have put out a NEW Mortgee Letter indicating such... it would have been ML2012-whatever...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Not true. If you read the ammendment, it states that there is attachment 1.....which is pages 22-23 and clearly it is the 2008 grass regs. The link is directly from the hud.gov site. All I am trying to get across is that if you are in preservation, invoice your grass cuts accordingly. If they give any flack, I would be sending them the link. There are not many preservationalists chiming in here, so it must be pretty well known by now.


----------

